# Dorschangeln mit Boot vor Grömitz



## dorschangler25 (6. März 2009)

Hallo Jungs,

kann mir jemand sagen was derzeit vor Grömitz vom Boot aus gefangen wird. Kennt da jemand paar HotSpots bzw. NAV- Koordinaten.
Läuft eher Pilker oder Jiggs??

Bin über jede Antwort dankbar.#6


----------



## HD4ever (6. März 2009)

*AW: Dorschangeln mit Boot vor Grömitz*

soweit mir bekannt lief es die letzte Zeit eher etwas mager... |uhoh:
vor 4-5 Wochen sah das noch ganz anders aus - da konnte man gleich immernen paar mehr Einsacken 
Hotspots habe ich so keine - ich such immer beim Schleppen wo die Biester stecken 

ach ja - welcome hier im AB |wavey:


----------



## Ayla (6. März 2009)

*AW: Dorschangeln mit Boot vor Grömitz*

HD4ever hat recht .War dort vor 2 Wochen los . Null .
Schon lange nicht mehr gehabt . Im Januar liefs dort
noch .Ich warte dort lieber 2-3 Wochen. Dafür ist mir
das Benzin zu teuer .

  AYLA#h


----------



## Dracu29 (7. März 2009)

*AW: Dorschangeln mit Boot vor Grömitz*

Kann Euch auch nur raten wie Ayla sagt noch so 3-4 Wochen zu Warten und auch wenn Ostwind ist braucht ihr nicht rausfahren.  Habe lange in der Lübecker Bucht gewohnt und bin mit einem alten Fischer mitgefahren. Pilker mit Heringsvorfächer haben immer gefangen am besten Grün und Orange. Wir sind weit rausgefahren und haben dann zum Landhin die Fische gesucht. Wenn wir sie dann gefunden haben waren die Eimer immer schnell voll.

LG Dracu


----------



## dorschangler25 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Dorschangeln mit Boot vor Grömitz*

danke für die kommentare- bin vorraussichtlich ende mai mit eigenem Boot am Start....letztes jahr lief eigentlich nur auf was auf japanroten pilker...
Naja abwarten
Auf bald!!
Dorsch5


----------



## Gotzilla (12. März 2009)

*AW: Dorschangeln mit Boot vor Grömitz*

Probier mal hier:

54°11'43.78" N
11°07'21.63" E

54°08'47.03" N
11°04'53.07" E

54°06'51.71" N
11°01'42.33" E


----------



## kevooooo (4. September 2014)

*AW: Dorschangeln mit Boot vor Grömitz*

Guten Tag Petri Jünger
Ich fahre nächste Woche mit nem Privatboot zum Dorschen vor Grömitz raus...
Nun meine Frage wo und wie wird im Moment gefangen?
Habe alles mögliche mit also kann eigentlich alles ausprobieren aber vllt kann mir ja jemand die Arbeit ersparenhabe mir ein paar Spots gesucht...will auf jedenfall die Wracks anfahren die in Reichweite liegen aber ansonsten weiß ich leider gar nicht wo man sonst so Fisch auffinden kann...über Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## mathei (4. September 2014)

*AW: Dorschangeln mit Boot vor Grömitz*

besser hier fragen
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=140548&page=270


----------



## kevooooo (4. September 2014)

*AW: Dorschangeln mit Boot vor Grömitz*

Okay danke dann werde ich mein Glück versuchen


----------

